# IBS in the Office: Ways to Help Yourself (or Someone You Know)



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is an article that was written with help from several of the people from our FB page and website forums, and our good friend Barbara Bradley Bolen at http://ibs.about.com/*IBS in the Office: Ways to Help Yourself (or Someone You Know)*by Varci Vartanian - July 15, 2012She's the persona of office perfection. Gliding down the hallway with a headful of glossy high (and low) lighted hair, perfectly tailored attire, and a manicure that's never met a chip, she knocks down every deadline smoothly (with a smile).But she's also got a secret-and it's called IBS (or irritable bowel syndrome), a digestive condition causing symptoms like abdominal cramping, uncomfortable bloating, and frequent dashes to the ladies room for episodes of urgent diarrhea or constipation. And she's not alone. IBS is estimated to affect 15% of the US population-and more women are diagnosed than men.Full article >>© 2012 The Daily Muse


----------

